# Rudee /Owls Creek report



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Fished Rudee inlet this morning stared outside and caught enough skates to send me back inside near the rocks, caught some under size flounder, no keepers, fished the mouth of the inlet, caught nothing, then we went back in the Creek and caught about 30 some nice croakers for the cooler, did throw smaller ones back but still did good today, no skunk. smeone did tell me they had caught a nice trout that morning, only bad part of the day was getting the boat on the trailer, truck was running and locked my keys inside, waited on the wife to bring me keys.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

this sounds strangely familiar to a post I just read on tidalfish,


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Rockhead you would be right, I dont use the same name since I got the boat


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea me too, I go by swhit overthere


----------

